# Electric oven slow to heat up



## DFBonnett (Oct 11, 2013)

The oven part of a GE Profile freestanding electric range takes almost an hour to come up to a 350 or 400 degree temperature. The temp indicator on the console shows that the set temperature has been achieved in about 15 minutes but  the obvious lack of heat when opening the door and three different oven thermometers say otherwise. Any ideas what the cause could be before service is called?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 11, 2013)

http://voices.yahoo.com/how-adjust-temperature-control-electric-31478.html
Post a model number for those that know this stuff.


----------



## jeff1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi,



> GE Profile freestanding electric range



Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php Some model# helps.



> takes almost an hour to come up to a 350 or 400 degree temperature



Bake and broil elements glow red?

jeff.


----------



## DFBonnett (Oct 12, 2013)

I'll get the model number from my daughter ASAP and post it. Bake and broil *do* glow red. I thought possibly a faulty hidden element might be the culprit but that doesn't address the issue of the temp indicator showing it up to temp when it obviously isn't. More to follow.


----------



## jeff1 (Oct 12, 2013)

> I'll get the model number from my daughter ASAP and post it



Great.

First thing that comes to mind is possibly an out of spec temp sensor....clock is next.....if this ranges uses these.
http://www.applianceaid.com/oven-temperature-sensors-help.php

jeff.


----------



## DFBonnett (Oct 20, 2013)

Finally got it. *J B968S0K1SS*  Any guidance on how to approach the issue would be most welcome.


----------



## jeff1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Oven sensor Manufacturer Number WB21T10007

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vWJOLFW2aw0





Control erc Manufacturer Number WB27T10806

http://www.applianceaid.com/oven-temperature-sensors-help.php

jeff.


----------



## DFBonnett (Oct 21, 2013)

Many thanks.


----------

